# Donations?



## jeweler1 (Mar 17, 2016)

I would gladly donate to this forum The information here is invaluable .This is the only place where I can go to get straight answers to technical questions about refining . But where is the "Donate here" button ? Am I missing something ? If I can donate to Wickopedia I can surly donate to this forum . You need a "Donate here" button 
P.S. keep up the excellent work and thank you .
Earl 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 17, 2016)

Earl, the donation button is on the very first page of the forum (what some call the splashscreen) before you log in. It's the page you'll see if you do a Google search for gold refining forum. I'm sure Noxx will appreciate the help!

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 18, 2016)

Not easy to find, but here it is:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/donations.html

Göran


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 18, 2016)

I tried to find this earlier this week and eventually surmised that one needs to be effectively logged out to find it.
Perhaps a sticky somewhere in the fora would be good.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 18, 2016)

Du behöver inte vara utloggad, det räcker med att kapa bort allt utom domännamnet i adressen så hamnar man på förstasidan.

Kanske skulle vara bra att lägga en donationsknapp på sidan som man får svara på frågor eller bredvid Kitco-tickern längst ner på sidan.

Göran


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 18, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Du behöver inte vara utloggad, det räcker med att kapa bort allt utom domännamnet i adressen så hamnar man på förstasidan.Kanske skulle vara bra att lägga en donationsknapp på sidan som man får svara på frågor eller bredvid Kitco-tickern längst ner på sidan.


 Ja jag håller med.
It's too easy for English speakers to take for granted that this is not your native tongue.

I for one would be completely clueless without translation software. Here, in Melbourne, I consider an accent to be a sign of a courageous person.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 18, 2016)

Doooh!!! I turned off my brain for a minute and that's the result!  
Jumping too much between Swedish and English forums.

For all of you that doesn't understand Swedish (everyone but Jason that is, 'bout right, mate?) here is a translation:


> You don't need to log out, it's sufficient to cut away all except the domain name in the address and you will end up on the first page. Maybe it would be good to add the donation button to the page that asks you a question or beside the Kitco-ticker at the bottom of the page.



Australia... I wish I could go back some time. I spent a month down in the area of Perth... a week in Kalgoorlie. That's an interesting town with a big mine. 8) 
Didn't find any gold, but I still have my miners license.

Göran


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 18, 2016)

That's it, me cobber digger china sport.

Don't think for a _second_ that I understand Swedish. I am just well used to Google Translation. Though I do have several close Scandinavian friends.

Bork bork bork.


----------



## jeweler1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the link and yes I did make a donation 8)


----------



## kurtak (Oct 13, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Not easy to find, but here it is:
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/donations.html
> 
> Göran



Ok --- for years now I have wanted to make a donation to the forum --- the problem is that if I go to the link provided here by Goran you need pay pal to make the donation & the problem is I don't have &/or use pay pal

In fact I don't even have a credit card - & believe it or not - at 60 years old I have only had one credit card & I regret that because when I went through a divorce it cost me a small fortune that took me 2 years to pay off ( attorney told me not to cancel the joint card right away - which is what I wanted to do - because it would be considered "retaliation" in the divorce - so she went nuts using it) swore I would never have another one after that

Anyway - if - I can pay with a credit card - I will go get one of those pre-paid cards from Wal Mart & make a "gold member" donation

So is there away to make a donation with a credit card --- if not - then I would be willing to send one of the moderators (like Dave maybe) a money order for $100 (plus pay pal fees if it applies) to make the donation for me

Or ???

Kurt


----------



## upcyclist (Oct 14, 2016)

Kurt, I'm happy to facilitate for you, though I'm not a mod. If you like, I can just donate a gold status in your name, and you can wait until you see your name in lights before you pay me


----------



## anachronism (Oct 14, 2016)

Kurt's one of the straightest guys on here mate. 

You wouldn't need any caveats dealing with him.


----------



## upcyclist (Oct 14, 2016)

I wasn't questioning his trustworthiness in any way, just making allowances for the fact that I myself haven't built up much cred yet around here  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 14, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> I wasn't questioning his trustworthiness in any way, just making allowances for the fact that I myself haven't built up much cred yet around here


Hey, you've been here for more than a year and you're still active. That's better than most. 8) 

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 14, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> upcyclist said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't questioning his trustworthiness in any way, just making allowances for the fact that I myself haven't built up much cred yet around here
> ...



For what it's worth, just to make an offer like that shows plenty of 'cred' in this guy's book!


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 14, 2016)

Now this is what it's all about. Brothers helping brothers. That builds a bond of trust that's hard to diminish!!


----------



## anachronism (Oct 15, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> I wasn't questioning his trustworthiness in any way, just making allowances for the fact that I myself haven't built up much cred yet around here
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk



Oh I know you weren't.  

I was giving him a good reference.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 15, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Kurt, I'm happy to facilitate for you, though I'm not a mod. If you like, I can just donate a gold status in your name, and you can wait until you see your name in lights before you pay me



Thank you VERY much for the offer 8) but I have already talked with on of the mods & he has made the same offer - but first I have sent a PM to Noxx to see if there is a way to do it with a credit card (& I will go get a prepaid CC) so I am waiting for a reply from Noxx (that way I don't have to bother anyone else) if the CC doesn't work out I will go with the mod that has already offered to help

Again - Thank You - for the offer - very generous of you :!: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Oct 15, 2016)

anachronism said:


> upcyclist said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't questioning his trustworthiness in any way, just making allowances for the fact that I myself haven't built up much cred yet around here
> ...



Thanks for the vote of confidence guys - but really - there is no need to fight over me - I'm not worth taking home at the end of the night after the bar close's :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## upcyclist (Oct 15, 2016)

Well, if you're drunk, there might be some shinies at your place hahaha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

